# Angelfish Breeding



## fishkeeper16 (May 5, 2005)

I just have a few questions about breeding angelfish.
1. How do you tell if your angelfish is a male or a female?
2. How do you cross breed two different types of angelfish, such as Albino and Black, and know the outcome of the offspring? The Albino has the genes aA and the Black has the genes BD. I know you can use the gene squares or whatever theye're called, but if you end up with the genes of AD, the A being from the Albino and the D being from the Black, then what do you get? Is it one of the two or is it like, mixed?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

If you breed a black angel fish with an albino, it is more lilkely that you would get more black ones in the ratio of 3:1, as the albino has one recessive gene. I think that the albino angel fish is hetrozygous due to selective breeding so you may have one or two offspring which have mixed colours.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

There is no way to realiably sex angels until they spawn and produce fertile eggs.

Angels pair off on their own. When trying to cross breed the best you can do is put two together (known male and female) and hope they take a liking to each other. If they dont then replace one with anoither of the same kind and sex and hope some more.

When selective breeding is not an issue raising 5-6 together in a tank will usually yield a pair or two. Just remember when they pair they act like the cichlids they are.


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

For an angel (or any other fish for that matter) to have albino fry, BOTH parents have to carry the gene for albinism. So, by breeding an albino to a black angel, you'll have assorted colours (depending on the lineage of the black angel and the albino). There won't be any albino fry unless the black angel is carrying the gene for albinism as well. Crossing those fry back together should hopefully result in some albino fry (if you've paired two that carry the albino gene).


----------

